# Hoyt



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

1982. Pro Medalist


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Thankyou, I just never paid attention. I knew it was early 80's.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I thought that the Pro Medalist was brand new in 1984 and the for two years before that, Hoyt made a compound using a Hoyt stick bow handle. I cannot remember what that bow was called. It may have been called Pro Medalist also.


----------

